# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам штатив для видео и фото E-IMAGE GH03+761AT

## Bost

Продам классный штативный комплект для всего. Голова с хорошим вращением, выдержит почти любую не супер тяжелую зеркалку (ну не тяжелее 5 кг с объективом). Тренога высокая, но устойчивая и главное – можно быстро установить (растяжки нет), что очень удобно. Но в общем - комплект для нормальной удобной полевой работы. Результатом всегда был доволен. Продаю его, чтобы добавить и купить треногу с головой для более тяжелой видеокамеры. Кофр есть.

https://tv-project.com/ru/e-image-gh03-761at.html
Цена 11300 грн.
За справками: (097) 806 74 26

----------

